# Tenacity question



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a couple small areas that i did not used pre emergent (4 foot section on the hell strip)the i seeded.. i was thinking about putting some tenacity in a spray bottle to hit that and spot spray some weeds here and there. Question is can i leave tenacity in a spray bottle and use it when needed or does it need to be used same day you mix? So what im asking is can i use the spray bottle like weekly to spot spray..


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It seems to keep a long time mixed. Think months or more.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I keep some mixed up all the time in a pump sprayer. I have left it sit over winter in my basement storage and it worked fine in spring. I shake the sprayer well before each use.


----------

